# What would you choose?



## Jim (Jan 9, 2007)

If you had a day on your favorite body of water, would you rather ten big fish 4-7 pounds OR thirty fish 1-3 pounds.

Tough choice, I would probably say the 30 smaller fish.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 27, 2007)

I think I would go with the 10, 4-7# ers. I can remember all the days when I only cought one or two fish, but they were good fish. The ones where you catch a ton of rats are fun but they don't seem to stick out in my mind as well.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 27, 2007)

Big bass, I can catch all the small ones I want from my wifes pond. :lol: 

D.R.


----------



## Jim (Jan 27, 2007)

D.R. said:


> Big bass, I can catch all the small ones I want from my wifes pond. :lol:
> 
> D.R.



LOL! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Jan 27, 2007)

BRYCE said:


> I think I would go with the 10, 4-7# ers. I can remember all the days when I only cought one or two fish, but they were good fish. The ones where you catch a ton of rats are fun but they don't seem to stick out in my mind as well.



True now that you mention it that way! 

You always remember a day you caught a number of fish, But the big ones always stay in your mind!


----------



## freetofish (Dec 20, 2010)

I too think the 4-7 # would be my preferance. 10 of those in one day would be tooooooo fun.


----------



## LonLB (Dec 20, 2010)

For me it depends on what the fish were. A big smallmouth, I'd take the numbers of smallmouth. Big largemouth, I'd take the big largemouth over numbers.

The real question is would you take 1 big fish and then get skunked the rest of the day, or quite a few fish that just were "keepers"


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 20, 2010)

Way to broad on the big fish quantity. 

10 big, versus 30 little? 10 big, absolutely, no question, not a doubt in my mind...

When you fish as horribly as me, 10 little ones is a great day. :roll: 

The question that would make me think would be 1 big fish vs. 25 little ones (and we'll put a 1.75 pound max on that, as with spots, which are what is primarily in my home waters, a 3 pound fish is a pretty good size fish, and a lot of fight).


----------



## Jim (Dec 20, 2010)

Boring day guys? :LOL2: 

You resurrected a post from 3 years ago! :beer:


----------



## redneckfisher (Dec 20, 2010)

id rather have 10 big then 30 small.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Dec 20, 2010)

But Jim, it's such a good subject.
I think,for me, it would depend on the situation.If I was in a tournament I would definitely take the 10 big ones. But,then again 30 1-3lbers is a great day too.
I'm split on this one.


----------



## Andy (Dec 21, 2010)

Good thing about bringing up 3 year old posts, you know people are digging around and reading the forums...  Depends on the fish for me... largemouths, i'd take the 10. Smallmouths or spots, I'd take the 30.


----------



## angry Bob (Dec 21, 2010)

I agree with Bassboy on this one. I'm usually more of a nummbers/action kind of guy, but in that scenario I'd take 10 big ones any day.


----------



## Jim (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks for the poll idea on the homepage! :LOL2: 

https://www.TinBoats.net


----------



## PartsMan (Dec 21, 2010)

It's not about the fish.

I did vote for 30 small ones though. 

I rarely take any fish or pictures home so they are as big as I want them to be anyway.


----------



## cornbread (Dec 21, 2010)

30 smaller fish on a 5wt Fly Rod and talk about it for along time.

Our flat bottom boat are great to fly fish out of.

Yawl have a good one from Dixie.

(Alabama).


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 21, 2010)

Ill take 30 1-3lb fish all day long, cause odds are after just 1 big fish id be too worn out to fish anyway!


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Dec 21, 2010)

I would take the 10 big ones any day. My home lake that I normally fish, I can catch 15-20 bass everytime I go...but most of them are in the 10-12inch range.

Although there was one day about 10-12 years ago when they dropped the water level of the lake 3+ feet to kill off some of the grass that was taking over the shoreline. Me and my dad headed out to the lake early the morning after they dropped the water level. By about noon I told my dad I was ready to go home because I was tired of catching fish (remember I was 10 or 11 at the time). We caught well over 50 bass and a majority of them were over 3lbs. The big one of the day was my dad's at 8lbs 7oz.

I'm sure I will never have another day of fishing like that in my life.


----------



## fender66 (Dec 21, 2010)

Since I've never caught a bass over 4 lb.....I'd have to go with the big. I could use a day with even 1 or 2 of the BIG. That would make my day for a long time.


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Dec 21, 2010)

I would definitely take 10 big fish. Quality over quantity. And as LonLB said I would probably take one big fish and get skunked the rest of the day if it was a monster.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Dec 21, 2010)

fender66 said:


> Since I've never caught a bass over 4 lb.....I'd have to go with the big. I could use a day with even 1 or 2 of the BIG. That would make my day for a long time.



You need to drag that boat over to KY Lake during the spawn. :wink:


----------



## fender66 (Dec 21, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> > Since I've never caught a bass over 4 lb.....I'd have to go with the big. I could use a day with even 1 or 2 of the BIG. That would make my day for a long time.
> ...



My plans exactly. See you there?


----------



## Jim (Dec 21, 2010)

fender66 said:


> Quackrstackr said:
> 
> 
> > fender66 said:
> ...



When is it? and where is the nearest major airport? 8)


----------



## fender66 (Dec 21, 2010)

This does actually sound like fun. I'm sure we can fit you as a third in my boat Jim....as long as we're careful not to hook each other. :shock:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Dec 21, 2010)

You guys come on down. I'm always here. :mrgreen: 

The nearest major airport is in Nashville, Jim. Or.... you could fly in to St. Louis and ride down with fender.


----------



## fender66 (Dec 21, 2010)

I like how this is sounding so far.

I'd be bringing "freetofish" (Ron) with me too I'm sure.


----------



## freetofish (Dec 21, 2010)

OK chris. I'm working on cleaning up my tackle box and the fingers are slowly getting better. 
I'll bring the Oreo's


----------



## fender66 (Dec 21, 2010)

freetofish said:


> OK chris. I'm working on cleaning up my tackle box and the fingers are slowly getting better.
> I'll bring the Oreo's


 :LOL2:


----------



## azekologi (Dec 22, 2010)

10 big, it's still a good day of fishin, time to drink, smoke, and hang with the buddies on the rig, 30 (small ones especially) seems a little like work. :wink:


----------



## thad. (Dec 22, 2010)

10 big speckled trout.
I've limited out (25) more times than I could count but never put together a stringer of 10 that was over 40 pounds.


----------



## Majorpede (Dec 22, 2010)

If all my little fishermen are with me. The more fish the better.
My oldest, and I, we will take the big fish....


----------



## BLK fisher (Dec 22, 2010)

I would choose 10, 4-7 lbers. On tournament day you only need five and sometimes thats all you get so I would be more than happy to get 10 really nice ish.


----------



## G3_Guy (Dec 22, 2010)

Ten 4-7lbr's... no doubt!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Dec 22, 2010)

Jim said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> > Quackrstackr"}Since I've never caught a bass over 4 lb.....I'd have to go with the big. I could use a day with even 1 or 2 of the BIG. That would make my day for a long time.[/quote said:
> ...




Just say when... I'm up for that one!! Paris Landing is only 4hrs or so for here.


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 22, 2010)

Seems we have the second official tinboats get together. Depending on the date, I might be able to make it.


----------



## wasilvers (Dec 23, 2010)

I voted on the homepage poll. To my surprise, it is a dead heat 50/50.


----------



## Brine (Dec 23, 2010)

not any more!

Go big or go home!


----------



## C.U. Fishin (Dec 23, 2010)

I'll take the 10 big fish everytime!


Whats this I'm hearing about a pre-spawn trip to Kentucky lake? Tell me when, I might be able to do this next spring. I'd have room in the car/boat for another person as well.


----------



## fish devil (Dec 25, 2010)

:twisted: Ten BIG ones, all the time!!!!


----------



## Codeman (Dec 26, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> You need to drag that boat over to KY Lake during the spawn. :wink:




OK guys set a time and date and if I can make it, I'm fairly a short pull away (3.5 hours) myself. Not much of a bass fisherman (yet :wink But I could drag my brother along to help me out.


----------

